# Frage zu Indramat Eco DKC03.3



## El Cattivo (26 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss demnächst mit einem DKC03.3 arbeiten kenne mich damit aber null aus.

Bin gerade dabei die Schnittstelle durch zu arbeiten bin über zwei Begriffe gestollpert mit denen ich nix anfangen kann zum einen Satzvorgabe und Override

könnt ihr mir Helfen

MFG


----------



## Astralavista (26 Juni 2009)

Mit Satzvorgabe wird der Fahrsatz gemeint sein den du ansteuern kannst.
Sprich jeder Fahrsatz enthält alle benötigten Daten wie Zielposition, Beschleunigungs- und Bremsrampen, Geschwindigkeiten, etc.

Der Override dient dazu sämtliche Parameter (Je nach Einstellung nur Drehzahl / Oder Drehzahl und Beschleunigungs- und Bremsrampen) zu steuern.

Damit kann man z.B. schön einfach zwischen Hand- und Automatikbetrieb umschalten (Langsam / Schnell) ohne groß Parameter im Umrichter zu ändern.

So kenn ich das von den Umrichtern die ich bisher parametriert und eingesetzt habe. Hatte allerdings noch keinen Indramat in der Hand.


----------



## El Cattivo (26 Juni 2009)

und die Satzvorgabe kann man nur direkt DKC ändern und nicht über die SPS oder?


----------



## mario1 (27 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine Frage zu einem *Indramat Eco DKC03.3.
*Die Schnittstelle soll auf Profibus umgestellt werden.
Hat jemand vieleicht eine Beschreibung der Schnittstelle für mich.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ANo (27 Juni 2009)

mario1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch eine Frage zu einem *Indramat Eco DKC03.3.*
> Die Schnittstelle soll auf Profibus umgestellt werden.
> ...


 
Hallo Mario,
es gibt einen S7-Funktionsbaustein für Antriebsgeführtes Positionieren "FB_EcoDriveControl" direkt von Indramat mit dem man den Servokontroller über Profibus steuern kann. Eine Kurzbeschreibung gibt es auch.
Spreche deinen Bosch-Indramat Aussendienstler drauf an. 
Eine 6 Jahre alte Version hätte ich zwar auch da, aber besorge dir lieber die neueste.


----------



## El Cattivo (29 Juni 2009)

@mario

ich habe die mal den Schnittstellenbaustein angehangen

@all

hat noch jemand Handbücher über den DKC03.3 die er hochladen könnte?


----------



## sps-concept (29 Juni 2009)

*Indramat*

Hallo,

hilfreich wäre für dich die DriveHelp-CD.

André


----------

